# Mendes (RJ), simpática cidade do interior do Estado



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Bom dia!

Mostrarei abaixo algumas fotos (tiradas por mim 😁) de Mendes, município de 18 mil habitantes localizado no Centro-Sul do Estado do Rio. Como outras cidades da região, teve origem no boom da economia cafeeira no século XIX, sendo que no século seguinte a matriz econômica passou a ser a industrial. Emancipada em 1952, é caminho para quem sai do Rio em direção a Vassouras.

No entorno da cidade existe um expressivo número de atrações turísticas, tais como hotéis-fazenda e trilhas ecológicas. É considerada (não sei por quem) como uma das cidades com "o melhor clima do mundo", título que disputa com as vizinhas. 😆

Localização:










As fotos:

1 - Câmara de Vereadores










2 -










3 - 










4 - 










5 - 










6 - Rodoviária










7 - Rio que corta a cidade










8 - Igreja Matriz (não deu para evitar o sol...)










9 -










10 - Praça principal










11 - 










12 - 










13 - Saída para Vassouras e Barra do Piraí (via Ipiranga)










14 - 










15 - 










16 - 










17 - 










18 - 










19 - 










20 - Bairro Jardim Independência (acho)










21 - 










22 - 










23 - 










24 - 










25 - 










26 - 










27 - 










28 - 










29 - Voltando ao centro










30 - 










31 - 










32 - 










33 - 











Comentem!!!!!


----------



## Luiz Fernando XD (Apr 1, 2009)

Gostei de Mendes, muito simpática!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Gostei de ver Mendes por aqui. Fui a cidade em 2013 última vez, mas foi uma rápida exploração, entao nem a fotografei. Belo thread, Lorram.


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Muito agradável, gostei!


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Obrigado pelos comentários!


----------



## Abu.EdL (Apr 15, 2008)

Parece uma miniatura das famosas grandes cidades serranas do Rio. Ambiente muito agradável e extremamente pacato.

Baseado em quais critérios as pessoas "seja lá quem forem" classificam o clima como sendo um dos melhores do mundo?


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Abu.EdL said:


> Parece uma miniatura das famosas grandes cidades serranas do Rio. Ambiente muito agradável e extremamente pacato.
> 
> Baseado em quais critérios as pessoas "seja lá quem forem" classificam o clima como sendo um dos melhores do mundo?


Imagino que só marketing mesmo. 😃
Sim, o clima de lá é agradável, mas tudo começou quando alguém citou que a vizinha Miguel Pereira tinha "o melhor clima do mundo". Logo as cidades próximas copiaram: "segundo melhor clima", "terceiro melhor clima"...


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Muito legal as fotos. Estive em Mendes há anos atrás. Parece que melhorou bastante. 
Parabéns pelo thread!


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Obrigado por mostrar essa cidade aqui.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2006)

Mendes pertenceu a Barra do Piraí até meados da década de 50 do século passado, quando se emancipou. Tinha fábrica de papel da Klabin e um imenso frigorífico da Anglo, que era servido por ramal ferroviário que trazia gado até do interior de SP. Uma das potências econômicas do estado, mas pouco tempo após sua emancipação tais empresas encerraram as atividades no município, que desde então se estagnou, mas é um dos recantos mais aprazíveis e representativos do interior fluminense. As bucólicas estradas que a ligam a Paracambi, Vassouras e Barra do Piraí (via Aliança ou Morsing) oferecem uma paisagem idílica, típica do Vale do Café... Não há muitos lugares específicos para visitar, a cidade é para se sentir. Valeu por postar!!


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Mendes pertenceu a Barra do Piraí até meados da década de 50 do século passado, quando se emancipou. Tinha fábrica de papel da Klabin e um imenso frigorífico da Anglo, que era servido por ramal ferroviário que trazia gado até do interior de SP. Uma das potências econômicas do estado, mas pouco tempo após sua emancipação tais empresas encerraram as atividades no município, que desde então se estagnou, mas é um dos recantos mais aprazíveis e representativos do interior fluminense. As bucólicas estradas que a ligam a Paracambi, Vassouras e Barra do Piraí (via Aliança ou Morsing) oferecem uma paisagem idílica, típica do Vale do Café... Não há muitos lugares específicos para visitar, a cidade é para se sentir. Valeu por postar!!


Obrigado! 😊


----------

